# New 10g



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

Got my 10 gallon all set up. Gravel is in, the filter is cycling, and the heater is on. Going to get my water test kit tomorrow morning. Prolly pick up some little fished to get it moving along as well.

Dechlorinated the water, as well as added some sea salt in there. Its divided, and in range of my two bettas to see, hopefully they will like it more. I want to get plants that are sort of like the areas they live in in there with em.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Just out of curiosity why did you add sea salt? Bettas are fresh water fish and really don't need salt of any kind in the tank. Or have I misread your post?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sounds like your off to a good start. :-D Although I must say i'm with wildtiger, why did you add the sea salt?


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

i was always told that a small amount of salt will act as a relaxer.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It can soothe.....but its a double edged sword. Salt irritates a fish's skin/scales. This in turn makes the fish produce more slime which is a fish's first line of defense. Using it regularly will increase a fish's tolerance to salt requiring more when you really need it (infections, ich and whatnot).


----------

